# ~ FORK SERVICE for Balloon Tire Bicycles ~ Re Threading & Re Sizing Etc!



## Krakatoa (Mar 18, 2020)

Mail order Fork & Frame Services offered for American Balloon tire bicycles 1935 through 1955! 

Featured Service:

I can rework your donor fork for a perfect fit in your application!

Basic re threading and re sizing of ladies headtube length fork to men's length or desired under sizing with keyway cut for lockwasher, with standard 1" x 24 tpi threading. $40 plus return shipping, about $25.

If I source the fork for you there is only a $30 upcharge for the same service.

I can assist you in determining what the correct fork for your given year/model is if the fork is missing or you're unsure. I have been endeavoring to familiarize myself with the many different variations of the more than 1/2 dozen different manufacturers. I currently have a variety of forks in stock and can also assist in sourcing a correct one for you.

Other services are available on a case by case and workload basis. Typically these would be special, rare or unique pieces where replacement parts are not obtainable and include:

Stem and wedge extraction
Broken fender bolt extraction
Fork thread repair
Fork straightening
Frame alignment
Headtube and bottom bracket facing
Kinked/bent/dented tube reforming
Kickstand squash remediation
Rear dropout repairs
Rear adjuster extraction
Welding repair solutions based on suitability and aim of usage.

Please feel free to PM or contact me regarding your small or large project needs!

Nate Russell
Bellows Falls VT
401-548-9082


----------



## Fat Willy (Mar 21, 2020)

I can attest to Nates abilities and craftsmanship... here is a recent Columbia fork he reworked for me.


As well as helping me with all the missing and correct parts for my 46 Columbia. 

Before/after








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 21, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 22, 2020)

28" Columbia fork, found and resized for @mazdaflyer!


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 15, 2020)

Still working steadily on projects up here in Bellows Falls VT!

Recently sourced a correct fork for Westfield built Elgin Falcon/Blackhawk model with 5" headtube.

Pictures are after service~

Basic alignment, straightening & squaring of truss retainer crown, chased threads. Fits well with full thread engagement!

Only question now is paint or chrome!

I also can straighten/repair/modify truss rods & plates as well as straighten/repair/reweld flat fender braces.

PM or call for details:

Nate
401-548-9082


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 26, 2020)

Several recent full frame and fork alignments...

Wings Goodyear Westfields prewar & postwar!




















@Tomato John


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 24, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Mail order Fork & Frame Services offered for American Balloon tire bicycles 1935 through 1955!
> 
> Featured Service:
> 
> ...



Awesome


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 14, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Awesome



Hears one that Nate repaired can hardly wait to get it on the Road


----------



## Tom Hand (Jun 28, 2020)

I’d like to publicly thank Nate Russel for taking all the time and care he did in straightening my 1952 Schwinn front fork, its stem, and its handlebars.  Below is a couple of images to show the "before and after". It was bent in three separate directions; he corrected all three and cleaned up the threads too.

He went above and beyond and in today’s busy world where some people seem to be grumbling about one thing or another, it was sure a pleasure dealing with him.

Thanks to the CABE for the FORUM section of "Services". Without this, I would have never had the opportunity to find Nate and enlist his help. 

Tom Hand


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 19, 2020)

How about truss rod straightening?


----------



## all riders (Jul 20, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Mail order Fork & Frame Services offered for American Balloon tire bicycles 1935 through 1955!
> 
> Featured Service:
> 
> ...



Nate, that's an interesting bending die(the large aluminum one your work is on). what's it for and what do you swing it in?


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 20, 2020)

all riders said:


> Nate, that's an interesting bending die(the large aluminum one your work is on). what's it for and what do you swing it in?




It's a custom die used for a top tube on a previous project but could be used for something new!


----------



## all riders (Jul 20, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> It's a custom die used for a top tube on a previous project but could be used for something new!



Yeah I thought it looked like the curvature of a top tube. Did you machine it yourself?


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 20, 2020)

That one no. It's one of my shop mates collection. But yes contantly making tooling and setups!


----------



## all riders (Jul 20, 2020)

good for you, making tools is one of my greatest joys. (if they work)


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 27, 2020)

I guess you could call this a customer testimonial to the outstanding work performed by Krakatoa(Nate) on my fork. The bike is a 1938 Schwinn BA107 motorbike which I am the second owner. So this bike is kinda special to me and preserving it is important. The fork was pushed back-legs probably bent at the shoulders and the steer tube had a wonderful curve that must have been rubbing the inside of the headtube. There was perhaps a side to side tweak as well. Like most owners I did the next best thing-find a straight fork-same color and replace the original fork that left the factory on the bike. This always bothered me. Although it looked back to original-I kept the original fork knowing one day I would want to return it to the bike it came with. Then I found Krakatoa's fork straightening service offered here on the CABE. I could just tell by looking at the steps he showed repairing other forks I had the guy I could  completely trust with my fork. He had the tools and the experience and best of all he is a bike person-just the person to entrust my fork for repair. Before I even packed up my fork I was completely confident in Nate's work. He sent pictures of the various steps of the repair-I didn't realize the many aspects of a proper repair-fantastic! There was a fast turn around-pictures of the repaired fork really made me feel great. I was putting the original fork back on the bike-the way it should be. When it arrived I re-installed it on the bike and took it for a ride-WOW-what a difference and I feel great I have preserved this bike the best I can. Any doubts about fork repair-have no fear-don't scrap your fork or dump it at the next swap meet-have it preserved(repaired) and put it back on the bike it came with! Don't hesitate to send your fork to Krakatoa for repair-you'll be glad you did! Thanks Nate for job well done.  -mr.cycleplane


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 26, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Mail order Fork & Frame Services offered for American Balloon tire bicycles 1935 through 1955!
> 
> Featured Service:
> 
> ...



I can attest to the quality of his converting a girl's fork to fit a boy's bike. That might even be my red fork in the process pictured above. I've put many miles on it with no problems.


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 15, 2020)

I have this 36 Dayton that was battered and  pretty much toast ( at least that’s what I thought). 










I sent it off to Nate and let him work some magic on it. 






Left out all of the details but this is what it’s like now. Back on the road and rolls like a dream. Amazing work and am so happy with the work done. Would highly recommend for anyone needing any sort of frame or fork work. Nate is the “Man”!  Thank you!


----------



## Tom Hand (Dec 30, 2020)

And here is Nate's work done and painted.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 1, 2021)

2021 KRAKATOA NEWS FLASH!

Greetings and salutations to all of you out there in Cabe Land!

To ring in this New Year I'd like to share some of the more memorable fork jobs to come through my shop here in VT this past year!

It was a wide variety of types and all with different kinds of issues. It's really fun and challenging to work on these relics! I've been developing new and more accurate techniques and honing the old proven ones. Happy to report I am getting some surprisingly good results starting with some pretty distressed materials!

You can save that original fork!

A warm thank you is due to all my valued Cabe contacts, customers & clients!

Please feel free to contact me in this New Year regarding any fork and frame alignment and repair needs you may have.

Nate VT
401-548-9082


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 1, 2021)

Love that Huffman frame


----------



## pikljoose (Mar 5, 2021)

I highly recommend you sending your tweaked bike bits to Nate.

Nate worked his magic on a fork/truss repair and alignment for a ‘17 Iver.  Steer tube was shaped like a pasta noodle and fork was unusable.  It will now be a rider come spring.

And the rest of the group were along for the ride for simple alignment.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 26, 2021)

Some recent fork jobs~ Rethreading, resizing, wedge removal, steering tube reforming & alignment!

PM me for current pricing and available services.

Nate VT
401-548-9082


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 17, 2021)

This '37 Huffman pup tent truss fork went from mangled to magnificent!


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 25, 2021)

It's really great to be part of bringing back these rare and beautiful bicycles. I get as much satisfaction out of helping a customer achieve their project goals as I do completing one of my own.

Here is the above pictured fork re united with its frame... '37 Firestone Fleetwood not too shabby!!

Another happy Cabe customer!

Nate VT
401-548-9082


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 26, 2021)

Would you be able to get some dents out of a 1889 highwheel bicycle front forks? Thanks Walter Branche


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 3, 2021)

I was skeptical about taking on this postwar Huffy 20" fork which arrived on life support and with multiple traumas. However it responded very well to some gentle but firm persuasion and pulled through the operation like a champ! Here it is resting quietly before its return flight home.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 3, 2021)

Krakatoa said:


> I was skeptical about taking on this postwar Huffy 20" fork which arrived on life support and with multiple traumas. However it responded very well to some gentle but firm persuasion and pulled through the operation like a champ! Here it is resting quietly before its return flight home.
> 
> View attachment 1521480
> 
> ...



I look forward to getting it back.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 3, 2021)

Dan Shabel said:


> I look forward to getting it back.



Here’s the bike it will be going back on.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jan 3, 2022)

Here’s the finished product. If anyone needs a fork straightened I highly recommend Krakatoa’s service!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 19, 2022)

Dan Shabel said:


> Here’s the finished product. If anyone needs a fork straightened I highly recommend Krakatoa’s service!
> 
> View attachment 1540410
> 
> ...



Was this Huffman your first bike when you were a kid? Really neato Huffy bike.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 24, 2022)

Hello Hello Cabers! Well we're headed towards spring finally and it's a good time to pull out those banged up forks and send them on to Vermont for a massage! PM or call for your fork & frame alignment/repair/resizing/rethreading needs! I am familiar with most fork types and their std/truss/springer variations. Probably half of these pictured are for my projects or reference, but the others are in stock...

Nate VT
401-548-9082


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 6, 2022)

Postwar CWC Ballooner fork files... This one went from zero to hero this afternoon!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 10, 2022)

Fork from prior post re installed...


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 10, 2022)

I also do other kinds of work including small sheet metal re fabrication and repair of broken parts such as rack mounts, fender braces, chain guard front mount relocations etc... These two early Cleveland Welding Co Paisley chain guards were converted from women's front bracket position to men's.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 18, 2022)

Prewar Schwinn truss fork conversion~ Women's to men's standard 5" head tube or tall frame is no problem!


----------



## buickmike (Mar 19, 2022)

How are the truss rods shortened and bent. Yet still retain original curvature  in/ down !   !


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 19, 2022)

buickmike said:


> How are the truss rods shortened and bent. Yet still retain original curvature  in/ down !   !



I traced a pattern of the truss rod from the side to use as a comparison. The tubing bends fairly easily so be gentle. I did it by hand around a large diameter round cut off piece I had in a vise. Gently move the curve down from the top. Rotate the truss rod top plate a little bit to the side so that the truss rod can go where it needs to be and also you can mark it for a trim. Cut that small piece off the top with a small plumbing type tubing cutter btw it should be about the same size as the piece of steering tube you're going to trim off. Do one side at a time. Tubing ends need to be opened back up after cutting and also tapped with the correct tap for your truss rod bolt. Just got to go slow and roll and work them into position then trim.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 21, 2022)

Firestone fork files: 

Supreme Streamline back in action!

Congrats @OldSkipTooth!


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 19, 2022)

Prewar Westfield 26" balloon plate fork reworked for 3.5" head tube motorbike frame application. Rethreaded resized lock washer keyway recut.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 19, 2022)

Re-think, re-use, recycle!🌅🔆🌤️🎯


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 9, 2022)

Thread 'Coaster Brake Services ~ Cog Removal From Driver!' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/coaster-brake-services-cog-removal-from-driver.218400/


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 22, 2022)

Happy Holidays Cabers!

I finished a few prototype brake straps for my friend's Mercury Pacemaker pair. They're not based on anything original since I had nothing to go from...Just a fun solution. I made an elongated hole on the rear to locate the best position for the hole on a future version.

Nate VT
401-548-9082


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 22, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> Happy Holidays Cabers!
> 
> I finished a few prototype brake straps for my friend's Mercury Pacemaker pair. They're not based on anything original since I had nothing to go from...Just a fun solution. I made an elongated hole on the rear to locate the best position for the hole on a future version.
> 
> ...



Nice job Nate.. You truly are a Craftsman beyond compare.. It was really good to talk with you about my Rollfast fix... RideOn..


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks for the kind words. I try but I still have lots to learn... Always learning. 

I'll get the punch holes straighter in the slot next time!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year folks! Best to start it with a little humor...

Behold the two top contenders for 2023 in my Fork Disaster Hall of Shame!

A testament to the strength of prewar Columbia Westfield construction, I keep these around as display pieces, each having safely made it beyond the point of no return.


----------

